# Disk space full but not and error R117



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

So yesterday I realized my soap didn't record and saw several conflicts. It said disk space full but we were at 74%. I know sometimes it thinks it will be full due to keep until I delete and we have some shows set to 25 at most. So we changed from 25 to like 5 and took away keep until I delete on several shows and I deleted several movies and got us down to about 52%

Today my soap didn't record again and I saw the red X but it said error R117 and said limit reached on recording history would that be because there were so many in the deleted folder? I did see some other X's and conflicts and it said not enough disk space but it also said may not record now or may not record if stuff isn't deleted I guess. But I expect those to record hopefully.

Anyway my husband thought the deleted folder had nothing to do with disk space and that it dropped off shows on it's own and I saw stuff in there from July and I called Tivo and he had me delete it all but the disk space stayed at 52%. He asked if it went down and we didn't think it would. But on my soap it turned out and I have no idea why but only this whole week the guide shows GMA on back to back which is weird. So it's because of the guide so I had to go to each day and click record at 2pm on whatever the guide says and it's not my soap.But still we saw x's and conflicts still and we deleted stuff and got down from 74% to 52%. Maybe the box needed to refresh I don't know.

Sorry for the long post but the main thing I wanted to know is Tivo said I need to do this clear cache thing and it deletes your to do list and season passes like clearing cookies and cache on a browser but that in a couple hours it will start to come back and my husband wanted to know if that's true will it really come back? I restarted the box and am going to watch recording for this next day or two before I do that. We've never had to do that before clear cache. He said my shows will stay but settings and other stuff go away and come back season passes and to do list after a couple hours. Anyone ever done that before? He emailed me directions cause I was afraid to do it right then on the phone. And Tivo Rep said error R117 wasn't in there database and one of their codes but it showed up on my Tivo.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Rose4uKY said:


> So yesterday I realized *my soap didn't record and saw several conflicts. It said disk space full but we were at 74%*...


H @Rose4uKY ,

While the TiVo To Do List is very handy for verifying what will or will not record, some of the messages are unfortunately inaccurate. On example, in my experience, is:

*X Will not record / Not enough space*
but if you CLICK on 'Select' you'll find:
*Not currently available to record*​
My 'problem' network is DISCOVERY. Sometimes it's almost a daily occurrence where I see, let's say, a repeat of a program my TiVo somehow 'missed' so I select a repeat playing a few days later. The day before the repeat is scheduled to 'air', I see the Red 'X' - 'Will not record / Not enough space'. Huh?!? But each time I CLICK on 'Select', I find that the program has changed to 'Not currently available to record'. 

So if you would please post more details than just '_...my soap didn't record..._', we could possibly troubleshoot your problem further. 


Rose4uKY said:


> ...I know sometimes it thinks it will be full due to keep until I delete and we have some shows set to 25 at most. So we changed from 25 to like 5 and took away keep until I delete on several shows and I deleted several movies and got us down to about 52%...


Don't worry so much about 'Free Space'. I've been running at '100% Disk Utilization' for a few months now while I've been concentrating on tasks other than laying on the couch watching TV all day long and shows that I used to record and watch to 'Kill Time' are now just recording and being automatically 'Deleted for Space' as I'm performing more productive tasks around the house  (I was depressed about my failing health for a LONG time  ).


Rose4uKY said:


> ...Today my soap didn't record again and I *saw the *red X* but it said *error R117* and said *limit reached* on recording history* would that be because there were so many in the deleted folder? I did see some other X's and conflicts and it said not enough disk space but it also said may not record now or may not record if stuff isn't deleted I guess...


I've never heard of '*Error R117*'. *GOOGLE:* 'Tivo Error 117' only returns two TiVo error codes with the numerals '117': C117 and V117. If you would please take a picture of your screen and post it the next time it happens, maybe we could troubleshoot that further also.


Rose4uKY said:


> ...But on my soap it turned out and *I have no idea why but only this whole week the guide shows GMA* on back to back which is weird. So it's because of the guide so I had to go to each day and click record at 2pm on whatever the guide says and it's not my soap.But still we saw x's and conflicts still and we deleted stuff and got down from 74% to 52%. Maybe the box needed to refresh I don't know...


I've seen that problem even on ABC, CBS, NBC when they preempt a regularly scheduled 'weekly' program for a 'Special Report'. The Guide says one thing, the TiVo records something different. Maybe a 'Net Connect' just before Prime Time 'might' fix it, but, it's only TV.

Now, if your Guide says GMA but the network (ABC?) is actually playing your soap, then you'll have to SEARCH for the TiVo LINK to report bad Guide Data. IIRC, it might be in a post from @JoeKustra .


Rose4uKY said:


> ...Sorry for the long post but the main thing I wanted to know is *Tivo said I need to do this clear cache thing* and it deletes your to do list and season passes like clearing cookies and cache on a browser but that in a couple hours it will start to come back and my husband wanted to know if that's true will it really come back?


Don't put too much faith / trust into TiVo Support - sadly, you'll probably find more accurate troubleshooting help here on TCF...  (And *DO NOT do a 'Clear & Delete *ANYTHING*'* yet...  )


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rose4uKY said:


> Today my soap didn't record again and I saw the red X but it said error R117 and said limit reached on recording history would that be because there were so many in the deleted folder? I did see some other X's and conflicts and it said not enough disk space but it also said may not record now or may not record if stuff isn't deleted I guess. But I expect those to record hopefully.


I can offer some suggestions.
First, the History folder contains two types of entries. Programs in Deleted Recordings that can be recovered. Also there is everything else, like killed off, no longer in guide, and some other comments. So non-physical entries.

Recently Deleted Recordings folder contains items you deleted in a first-in last-out queue. BTW, don't scroll up in this folder. Just hit left and right. You always enter at the newest item. When disk space is needed, the bottom programs start to be killed. This happens on my 1TB Roamio about every 170 items. My 3TB box has never reached that condition since I only keep programs with SM and that are new.

About twice a year I run the Clear Program Information and To Do List process. The action does the following:
History is purged of all non-physical items. Only recoverable entries remain so clean up your Deleted Program folder first.
The guide is rebuilt and the 1P are applied after the re-indexing is done.
This process does not harm items in the TDL or any 1P.
It take from 60 to 90 minutes.

My Deleted folder only goes back to 9/9, which was my last CPI&TDL. I also set my 1P option for "Keep:" to "All Shows" since I dislike the yellow dots, especially since they are meaningless. A fresh new disk uses 2 hours of storage. It has to store tuner buffers, etc. somewhere. Remember, when items at the bottom of your Deleted Programs folder start to be killed, your disk is physically full.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks! I just wasn't sure about doing the clear cache thing mainly. And as I said turns out the guide only for this week showed GMA on at 1 and 2 instead of GH at 2 my soap ABC bit next week it's correct. And my husband records Rock Legends on AXS TV which is where he saw a lot of X's and I went to the guide and it showed something else on so that must be that problem also. I didn't know about hitting select to see further info. But our deleted folder went back to July we have a 2TB I believe and Tivo just told me to delete it all and he asked if the 52% space left went down and I said no. But we though the deleted folder deleted shows when getting full but I just deleted everything from there. But now were on 40% so hopefully we will be ok. I didn't want to clear Cache just yet neither. But I think all these other X's and their mainly on this Rock Legends show is because the guide says something different or at least that is what I saw last night when it was supposed to record at 10:30 and didn't. I'll keep an eye on things! Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rose4uKY said:


> Thanks! I just wasn't sure about doing the clear cache thing mainly. And as I said turns out the guide only for this week showed GMA on at 1 and 2 instead of GH at 2 my soap ABC bit next week it's correct. And my husband records Rock Legends on AXS TV which is where he saw a lot of X's and I went to the guide and it showed something else on so that must be that problem also. I didn't know about hitting select to see further info. But our deleted folder went back to July we have a 2TB I believe and Tivo just told me to delete it all and he asked if the 52% space left went down and I said no. But we though the deleted folder deleted shows when getting full but I just deleted everything from there. But now were on 40% so hopefully we will be ok. I didn't want to clear Cache just yet neither. But I think all these other X's and their mainly on this Rock Legends show is because the guide says something different or at least that is what I saw last night when it was supposed to record at 10:30 and didn't. I'll keep an eye on things! Thanks!


The Delete Programs folder will delete items when the disk is physically full. They are killed from the bottom up. It is automatic but it's not shown on any storage number.

I've never heard of "cache" used before. I wonder what the CS meant?


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

He just kept saying it was like clearing cache in your chrome browser and cookies he said. He said it deleted your to do list and history I think and said it slowly would come back after a couple hours. He sent me directions supposedly in the email I haven't checked yet but we weren't going to do it till I found out more about it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Honestly? you're describing the time honored experience of having too many KUID season passes on a fairly full box, since it will allocate recording space for all the potential upcoming recordings for the next 14 days, even if you change the season passes, it still has those recording items in its queue.
Remember that items further out may have generic guide data, and that means by default Tivo will allocate space to record them.

Clearing the program data and todo list would by its nature temporarily remove all the upcoming items from the todo list until the unit reviewed the fully fleshed out guide data and then repopulated the todo list.
So while the CSrep half knows what they're talking about, they're just outsourced without really good Tivo knowledge and probably just trying to make analogies to things they think people understand.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> Honestly? *you're describing the time honored experience of having too many KUID season passes on a fairly full box*, since it will allocate recording space for all the potential upcoming recordings for the next 14 days, even if you change the season passes, it still has those recording items in its queue.
> Remember that items further out may have generic guide data, and that means by default Tivo will allocate space to record them...


If the OP's Guide Data was accurate and her HDD was at 100% full, this statement '_might_' be true.


Rose4uKY said:


> So yesterday I realized my soap didn't record and saw several conflicts. *It said disk space full but we were at 74%.* I know sometimes it thinks it will be full due to keep until I delete and we have some shows set to 25 at most. So we changed from 25 to like 5 and took away keep until I delete on several shows and *I deleted several movies and got us down to about 52%*...


Scaring the OP into deleting several movies unnecessarily isn't required in this instance ('_Not currently available to record_'). I run with my 500GB Roamio Basic at 100% for months on end with loads of KUIDs and I don't have any problems. Sure I can only record a day or two into the future without manual intervention (i.e. 'Watch & Delete'), but all of this 'Chicken Little' talk '_some_' of the TCF members profess happens just isn't true...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> Honestly? you're describing the time honored experience of having too many KUID season passes on a fairly full box, since it will allocate recording space for all the potential upcoming recordings for the next 14 days, even if you change the season passes, it still has those recording items in its queue.
> Remember that items further out may have generic guide data, and that means by default Tivo will allocate space to record them.
> 
> Clearing the program data and todo list would by its nature temporarily remove all the upcoming items from the todo list until the unit reviewed the fully fleshed out guide data and then repopulated the todo list.
> So while the CSrep half knows what they're talking about, they're just outsourced without really good Tivo knowledge and probably just trying to make analogies to things they think people understand.





ClearToLand said:


> If the OP's Guide Data was accurate and her HDD was at 100% full, this statement '_might_' be true..


Sorry my friend, but you're wrong on this one, the KUID behavior I've described is VERY common and on smaller drives you can see it start at even 65% full under the right conditions, and it so many cases the key metric is KUID season passes and KUID recordings.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Rose4uKY said:


> So yesterday I realized my soap didn't record and saw several conflicts. It said disk space full but we were at 74%...


Hi @Rose4uKY ,

I see that you haven't logged back onto TCF in over two weeks. Are you still experiencing this problem?

I realize that it's difficult to choose who to respond to when multiple folks present differing opinions but I'm just an "_Old Fart Tinkerer_" whose sole interest is in helping folks less knowledgeable than myself solve their problem(s). If you wish to send me a PM, that would be acceptable.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ClearToLand said:


> Sure I can only record a day or two into the future without manual intervention (i.e. 'Watch & Delete'), but all of this 'Chicken Little' talk '_some_' of the TCF members profess happens just isn't true...


There are serious issues in the scheduler wrt disk space, KUID and the TDL, it's not just talk. I posted my experience when the Olympics were on, the box would insist on deleting stuff even though I had tons of space available that day (because of a large number of events in the TDL), and once it marks them for delete you have to go and KUID all of them or they will get deleted. And that's assuming you find all the shows scheduled for deletion in folders (fortunately I didn't have much at the time). It won't figure out that you're ok on a day to day basis and not delete them. It's completely brain-dead when it comes to scheduling deletes under these circumstances. And that's not even mentioning that it apparently calcs space needed on old mpeg2 sizes instead of actual mpeg4 channel bitrate.

I realize this isn't the OP's prob but this is not just folks crying chicken little, there have been a lot of posts about weird KUID/disk full/deletion behavior. Just because you haven't seen the probs doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------

